# Riding two different bindings



## Sammiron (Mar 20, 2020)

I came to acquire a pair of SP Sport bindings and a single SP Brotherhood binding for spare parts. While I'm pretty sure I will use the pair of Sport bindings, I found the idea of using two different bindings intriguing. To the best of my knowledge, riding two different bindings while boarding was never adressed in any forum and I wanted to ask if there is anyone who tried it out or if you can think of advantages of riding with two different bindings, like varying the flex on front and back foot for example. 

So what do you think? Entirely bogus idea or possibly fun or even advantageous provided the right setup?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not sure I can conceive of a scenario where that would really be beneficial but who knows? If you do try it report back, I'm curious although not enough to try it myself...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Josh Dirksen has won the Baker banked slalom and runs an asymmetrical setup for slalom races. I suppose you might be able to get a similar feel running a softer highback up front.

Read the description under the photo for the full details.

Lots of people run different forward lean on the front vs rear foot when riding a double positive stance. I haven't analyzed my mechanics to figure out why it's important for me. I run no forward lean on my front foot and my regular amount of lean or slightly more on the rear. It feels really uncomfortable if I run my usual forward lean on the front foot with a double positive stance.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQPPxDzgQlj/


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

It could work. I used a Burton cant on my rear bindings for a few years. The cant basically lifted my heel, which helped me generate more heel side pressure on my carves. Bomber plates offer a canting option and I'm sure alot riders who use them have different canting angels for front and back bindings. So yes, I can see how different response/different bindings could be of benefit. If you're going to experiment, I'd say you want the stiffer more responsive binding in the rear.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> [snip] different canting *angels *[snip]


Wow, didn't know there were such religious riders out there...


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

zc1 said:


> Josh Dirksen has won the Baker banked slalom and runs an asymmetrical setup for slalom races. I suppose you might be able to get a similar feel running a softer highback up front.
> 
> Read the description under the photo for the full details.
> 
> ...


Xavier de La Rue sets less forward lean on the front foot. I also run less forward lean there when running double forward because if I don’t set it like that I feel like the highback is messing up with my for-aft movements.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I also like slightly less forward lean on the front on +/+


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Me too, 1 notch and 4 notches at 30/12. I'm also considering trying the 4 degree footbed on the rear whilst keeping the 2.5 on the front next season.

Interesting concept about using totally different bindings though, certainly never occured to me before. Will ponder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I run asymmetrical fwd lean on my +18°/-12° duck stance. Iir, I run more fwd lean on the rear than the front.

Since apparently a different feel for fwd lean is personal preference for a fair number of riders... I presume soneone would find a preference for totally different feel for front/rear bindings. 🤷‍♂️

I suppose for best results you would first want/need to know specifically what characteristics each binding had and why you'd want which for whichever position to be different. (_Was that a particularity grammatically labored sentence?) _Lol!


----------



## Sammiron (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the interesting replies. I am only an intermediate rider so I doubt I will be able to properly take advantage of this sort of setup but maybe I will try it out just for fun. If I do, I will let you know!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It makes all sorts of sense, besides marketing and mass production, so here we are.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I rode a Flow Fuse GT with hybrid straps in the front and fusion straps in the back a few seasons back. I like the solid engagement of the hybrid straps in the front, and the easy in-n-out of the fusions in the back.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

robotfood99 said:


> I rode a Flow Fuse GT with hybrid straps in the front and fusion straps in the back a few seasons back. I like the solid engagement of the hybrid straps in the front, and the easy in-n-out of the fusions in the back.


Makes me wonder if a traditional binding in the front and a Flow in the back would be the best compromise.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

This is a brilliant idea. Flow in the back only? Holy shit. Maybe wouldn't make a huge difference for riding but this opens up a new world for marketing.

Do you know how many additional bindings they would sell if they marketed them as "directional asym bindings?" The best bindings for your directional board? Probably a lot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

drblast said:


> This is a brilliant idea. Flow in the back only? Holy shit. Maybe wouldn't make a huge difference for riding but this opens up a new world for marketing.
> 
> Do you know how many additional bindings they would sell if they marketed them as "directional asym bindings?" The best bindings for your directional board? Probably a lot.


i am not sure if your being sarcastic, but i did thought about putting one of my K2 lien binding with salomon hologram ankle strap on the front and my Flow converted to hybrid bindings on my back foot, though it did not happen cuz i ended up letting my grandson's dad borrow my K2 bindings once he started riding with us.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Makes me wonder if a traditional binding in the front and a Flow in the back would be the best compromise.


Don't feed the next-big-thing marketers lurking here bodge-y ideas!



drblast said:


> This is a brilliant idea. Flow in the back only? Holy shit. Maybe wouldn't make a huge difference for riding but this opens up a new world for marketing.


I seriously thought Flow should include both hybrid and fusion straps with at least some of their bindings. Like Now does with the highcup sets included with Select Pros.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

t21 said:


> i am not sure if your being sarcastic, but i did thought about putting one of my K2 lien binding with salomon hologram ankle strap on the front and my Flow converted to hybrid bindings on my back foot, though it did not happen cuz i ended up letting my grandson's dad borrow my K2 bindings once he started riding with us.


Not being sarcastic. Flow in the back and things like that makes total sense and is a really cool idea for a directional board. Yeah it's all a bit ridiculous but I'd still love to see what asymetrical bindings would be like.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Sammiron said:


> I came to acquire a pair of SP Sport bindings and a single SP Brotherhood binding for spare parts. While I'm pretty sure I will use the pair of Sport bindings, I found the idea of using two different bindings intriguing. To the best of my knowledge, riding two different bindings while boarding was never adressed in any forum and I wanted to ask if there is anyone who tried it out or if you can think of advantages of riding with two different bindings, like varying the flex on front and back foot for example.
> 
> So what do you think? Entirely bogus idea or possibly fun or even advantageous provided the right setup?


Not two different bindings, but two different response levels. I’ve been swapping soft, med and hard NOW bushings front, rear and side to side within a binding and across two bindings. So far the experiment has failed to provide any gains, but I’ve only tried a handful of combos.

I’ve never been able to use any forward lean regardless of ++ or +-


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Not two different bindings, but two different response levels. I’ve been swapping soft, med and hard NOW bushings front, rear and side to side within a binding and across two bindings. So far the experiment has failed to provide any gains, but I’ve only tried a handful of combos.
> 
> I’ve never been able to use any forward lean regardless of ++ or +-


Similar idea, but I just put my Lien ATs on my board, and was thinking you could fool around with using different Tripod inserts on the front and rear binding, if you wanted different amounts of play between the two.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

zc1 said:


> Josh Dirksen has won the Baker banked slalom and runs an asymmetrical setup for slalom races. I suppose you might be able to get a similar feel running a softer highback up front.
> 
> Read the description under the photo for the full details.
> 
> ...


Couldn’t imagine running this setup ? Maybe on deep powder days, but still you’ve got the groomers getting back to the chairs, but he has won the LBS ?

Back in the the day when low-highbacks were getting popular, I bought a pair of them and did not like them at all. I run Burton Triads, Cartels and Malavita’s on my boards and their adjustments range from 1-5, I run my front lean at 3.5 - 4 and my back lean 0 - 1.


----------

